# Got wood?



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Planning on rebuilding my trunk this weekend. What is the best wood to use for it? I want something light and something that isn't extremely expensive. Any insight would be wonderful. :thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Framing lumber from home depot :beer:


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

i used MDF


----------



## DasHunta (Jan 19, 2009)

babydubz said:


> i used MDF


 :thumbup:


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

Are you building a frame for a false floor or a base for a tank?


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Framing lumber from home depot :beer:


 :thumbup: 



babydubz said:


> i used MDF





DasHunta said:


> :thumbup:


 MDF stands for???? Sorry, wood noob. 



Slamtastic said:


> Are you building a frame for a false floor or a base for a tank?


 Building frame. Tank is bolted into the car but I think I'll leave it like that just because it's a pain to unbolt. Compressor will be screwed into the frame as well as the manifold - that's the plan anyway.


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Building frame. Tank is bolted into the car but I think I'll leave it like that just because it's a pain to unbolt. Compressor will be screwed into the frame as well as the manifold - that's the plan anyway.


 I used 1x4 knotty pine for my frame. It's really lightweight, strong and looks good. :thumbup: 

Edit: and MDF stands for medium density fibreboard. It's what is used for building the base or floor, not so much the frame. People also use it to build boxes for audio installs.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Slamtastic said:


> I used 1x4 knotty pine for my frame. It's really lightweight, strong and looks good. :thumbup:
> 
> Edit: and MDF stands for medium density fibreboard. It's what is used for building the base or floor, not so much the frame. People also use it to build boxes for audio installs.


 Thanks a bunch man. Knotty Pine available in Home Depot/Menards or somewhere similar I assume?


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

medium density fiber board. it's what they use to build enclosures. it's pretty solid, light and cheap. i got a 32" x 48" piece for $12. I used two pieces and had plenty left over. Here's my setup so far:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Awesome, I'll look at both. Thanks again guys.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Awesome, I'll look at both. Thanks again guys.


 Do an exact mini replica of the heats court :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

98DUB said:


> Do an exact mini replica of the heats court :thumbup: :laugh:


 :laugh: I've flirted with the idea. Wanted to do somethig with the Canes too but I'm just going to keep it simple.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

babydubz said:


> medium density fiber board. it's what they use to build enclosures. it's pretty solid, *****ing heavy* and cheap. i got a 32" x 48" piece for $12. I used two pieces and had plenty left over.


 fixed


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Mdf is far from light. 

As a former employee at a cabinet shop... Try carrying a 4x8' 3/4" piece of Mdf compared to a sheet of plywood. It's heavy as ****. **** that stuff :beer:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

bryangb said:


> Mdf is far from light.
> 
> As a former employee at a cabinet shop... Try carrying a 4x8' *3/4" *piece of Mdf compared to a sheet of plywood. It's heavy as ****. **** that stuff :beer:


 theres your problem right there 1/2in is plenty thick


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I used 1x4 pine as well. Super lightweight and strong. Just remember to predrill any holes for your screws :thumbup: 

Then i used 1/4" hardboard for the floors of the boxes, predrill also.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

I have always used MDF for all my trunk builds. Super easy to cut/work with (other than it generates saw dust like crazy).


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Buy stuff that will shatter if you get rear ended rather than stuff that will just impale anyone sitting in the back seats or fronts


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

choey said:


> Buy stuff that will shatter if you get rear ended rather than stuff that will just impale anyone sitting in the back seats or fronts


 Really? You really believe that a piece of wood will travel through the back seats? Have you ever taken the rear seats out? The back of them is frickin solid


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

MechEngg said:


> Really? You really believe that a piece of wood will travel through the back seats? Have you ever taken the rear seats out? The back of them is frickin solid


 Yes I do to a certain extent. If you get hit hard enough a soild piece of wood could easily spear through something. I have never taken any out of my mk6 but I know in my mk3 they didnt seem too soild lol 

I just care about Mr. Nuts safety


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

choey said:


> Yes I do to a certain extent. If you get hit hard enough a soild piece of wood could easily spear through something. I have never taken any out of my mk6 but I know in my mk3 they didnt seem too soild lol
> 
> I just care about Mr. Nuts safety


 Ah i didn't read that it was a mk6, i know the mk4's have nothing to worry about


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

i always use pine for the frame, and 1/2" thickness MDFs for the covers. the air install link in my sig shows some pics of how i usually do the frames and stuff


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

choey said:


> I just care about Mr. Nuts safety


 :wave: :heart:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

:facepalm:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

I just used a big ass piece of plywood i had laying around. turned out okay IMO, hole for the tank is a little on the big side however...


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

^^I think it looks pretty good. I'm getting ready to build mine this weekend. My BR order should be here Friday. 

Anyone have any tips before I start- any thing you wish you would have thought about before hand?


----------

